# Neil Connolly book.. What do you think?



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Found this little video of Neil Connolly making a lobster salad.. I love all these little tricks I discover! 
Anyhoo, thought some of you might find it interesting too..

CapeCodOnline.com - Video

I'm also wondering about the cookbook.. I think its fairly new.. Anyone have this one?


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

It's okay, I ordered it anyway.. Read lots of good reviews on Amazon from people that have purchased it, so I went for it too.. 
I am such a sucker for cook books!!


----------



## bigblue250 (Mar 27, 2005)

I worked for "The Doctor" for years, the man has more knowledge in his sweat than 99% of the chefs out there. If the book is anything like Neil it will be great.


----------

